# Plastic nuts, bolts, hinges



## PreciousMexpert (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there a company that sells these things
I found this one so far but no hinges
http://www.birdsjustwannahavefun.com/enrichment/toys_2.htm


This is in China
http://www.chinafasteners.org/plastics-nylon-bolts/375996.html

Also this 
http://www.directindustry.com/prod/rivit/plastic-screws-58941-392207.html


----------



## qst42know (Apr 10, 2011)

Google "plastic hinge pivot" and I get many hits to choose from.

here is one.

http://www.industrial-enclosures.com/html/kunststoffscharniere.html


----------

